# Whose Avatar is This?



## intrasearching (Jul 15, 2011)

Anyone recognize this avatar? Who does it belong to? I want to ask the user where the image came from! Or, perhaps you know where the image came from. If so, I am for some reason in love with it and want to know more.










Thanks.


----------



## Extraverted Delusion (Oct 23, 2011)

I shall dub him "Pre-Coffee".


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

I think it was @Skum 's


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

Yep, that's @Skum.


----------



## Rift (Mar 12, 2012)

Amanda Vähämäki... perhaps


*verification: http://www.canicola.net/autori/amanda-vahamaki/


----------



## intrasearching (Jul 15, 2011)

Ah, thanks everyone! It seems she has not been active since February. I'll send her a message and see if anything happens.


----------



## intrasearching (Jul 15, 2011)

Rift said:


> Amanda Vähämäki... perhaps
> 
> 
> *verification: » amanda vähämäki Canicola Edizioni


Yes, that's it! I googled her and I found the image. Thanks!


----------

